# Anfängertag in Polen Czarnowice



## hexe1501 (13. Juni 2008)

Wir ,das heißt mein Freund, ein Kumpel, meine beste Freundin(Dani) und ich (beide blutjunge Anfänger) waren letztes Wochenende in Polen in nem kleinen Privatteich Forellen angeln. 
Der Teich ist wohl ein Geheimtipp, war auch relativ schwer zu finden (nachdem wir uns mehrfach verfahren hatten).

Nachdem wir gegen 10 endlich angekommen sind, Angelzeug raus aus dem Auto und nix wie ran ans Wasser. Schließlich sollten wir Mädels ja angeln lernen |bla:

Ich hab dann schnell meine Angel ausgelegt, weiß ja mittlerweile wie das geht, da ich oft genug mit war...
Mein Freundin hat noch nie ne Angel ausgeworfen... also haben wir ihr etwas geholfen... Nach zig Versuchen, ihre Madenmontage ins Wasser zu befördern, hat sie es mit einem Schmiss (und den darf man sich bildlich vorstellen) geschafft und hat sich stolz daneben gestellt. 

Keine fünf Minuten später: 
Wir wollten uns grad ein Zigarette anzünden, da meinte Dani mit einem Mal, Leute mein Schwimmer ist weg!!!
Wir sofort hingelaufen, und die Jungs haben versucht ihr zu erklären, sie soll beobachten und dann im richtigen Moment anschlagen und kurbeln. Naja das mit dem Anschlagen wollte noch nicht so recht klappen, aber irgendwie hing da was dran... Es hat nicht viel Rabbatz gemacht, ließ sich leicht ranholen... Als das Ding dann am Ufer seinen Kopf aus dem Wasser steckte, haben wir nicht schlecht geguckt... Da sah doch tatsächlich ein kleiner Stör aus dem Wasser !!!

Nachdem er dann sicher gelandet war, haben wir nichts mehr gefangen...also ist unser Kumpel zum Betreiber gegangen und hat nachgefragt. Erfahren haben wir dann, das in dem Teich nur Satzkarpfen und drei!!! Störe drin waren. Naja jetzt sinds nur noch 2 

Also ab zum zweiten Teich, um Forellen zu fangen... schließlich hatten wir ja von daheim viele Bestellungen mitbekommen. Dort haben wir dann noch drei Stunden verbracht und kamen nicht zum hinsetzen, so haben die Fische gebissen.

Alles in allem war es ein superschöner Tag, mit Überraschungen und mal wieder wurde gezeigt, das bei einigen das Anfängerglück doch voll zuschlägt


----------



## mlkzander (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Anfängertag in Polen Czarnowice*

lesenswerter bericht, petri zu dem fischen
wenn die karriere so beginnt lässt das ja hoffen


----------



## macmarco (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Anfängertag in Polen Czarnowice*

Das ist doch ein feiner Start ins Angelleben!!! Petri zu den Fischen!!!#h


----------



## Yogi_Bär (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anfängertag in Polen Czarnowice*

Hallo!

Hab mal im Forum deinen Beitrag von 2008 gefunden. Da ich vorhabe ebenfalls in Polen mal angeln zu gehen, würde es mich freuen, wenn du mir weitere Infos von der Anlage schicken kannst, z.B. Internetseite, Preise, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten (Camp z.B.) vorhanden usw. Ich würde mich sehr freuen!

Danke

Gruß
Johann


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anfängertag in Polen Czarnowice*

Am besten ist da immer eine Privatnachricht  denn dann bekommt das mitglied eine Benachrichtigung per Mail. Da Hexe seit 2009 nicht mehr online war, wäre das vermutlich die einige möglichkeit kontakt aufzunehmen  Viel glück


----------

